

Refusing Flu Shots? Maybe You're A 'Denialist' - prat
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=120139776

======
BearOfNH
The article is about more than just a bunch of vaccine-phobes. It's about many
different superstitions people embrace irrationally.

E.g., FTA: _Famine remains a serious blight on humanity, yet the leaders of
more than one African nation, urged on by rich Europeans who have never missed
a meal, have decided it would be better to let their citizens starve than to
import genetically modified grains that could feed them._

